# JVC HD Everio gz-hd30



## Richard BURROWS (Apr 16, 2011)

Can anyone help new user what the function of the Tele Macro is for ? I have turned it on in the menu but i don't know what it's purpose is. I can't find any reference to it in the user guide.


----------

